# Question on ar5416_ani.c which does adaptive noise immunity



## lion (Sep 27, 2013)

I would like to understand more about ar5416_ani.c which is for automatic noise immunity. Link to Atheros HAL: Ambient Noise Immunity (ANI):
https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/AutomaticNoiseImmunity

How do I activate all the HAL_DEBUG_ANI debugging statements? Does it print to a kernel log or system log? I am hoping to see some debugging statements like I have this number of OFDM weak signal false detections errors, and it is larger than this threshold value, so I am increasing the immunity to OFDM weak signals. Similarly for CCK weak signal false detections.

Then some debugging statements like I have this number of OFDM weak signal false detection errors, and it is smaller than this lower threshold value, so I am decreasing the immunity to OFDM weak signals.

Any suggestions how this can be done?

As a general question, how can I test/prove if the ANI is working well?


----------

